# Snake Vaccine Around Atlanta



## downhiller2010 (Feb 6, 2017)

Having a hard time finding any vets that keep or will order this vaccine.  Anyone know any vets around Atlanta that keep it?


----------



## GLS (Feb 6, 2017)

Maybe the unavailability is because the vaccine and its effectiveness are not widely accepted by all vets.

http://www.petplace.com/article/dog...-rattlesnake-vaccine-for-dogs-the-controversy

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/whatsnew/article.cfm?id=1883


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 6, 2017)

This is from personal experience. One dog i had that was vaccinated was bitten on the neck by a moccasin and did fine. Swollen neck and head was well in 2days with prednisone and Benadryl. My friends lab down the road took a direct hit on the head by a diamondback and did fine. He also was vaccinated. 2 dogs I also know of that got bitten by snakes and were not vaccinated are now fertilizing a big oak tree where they were buried. My vet whole heartedly endorses the vaccine. He has seen a dramatic difference in the damage done on dogs treated compared to untreated. I have seen no bad side effects from the vaccine.
The only guarantee I can give you is this. If your dog is bitten and you did not vaccinate it and it dies, you will want to hit yourself between the eyes with the shovel when you get through burying your dog. Been there, done that.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Feb 7, 2017)

I saw it happen to a family member's dog when I was young and am doing the best to prevent it from happening to my dogs.  Between snake breaking and vaccination, I can at least feel like I did what I could to prevent it.


----------



## GLS (Feb 7, 2017)

David, point is well-taken about guilt if a dog should die and leaving no stone unturned.  I am aware of dogs that have had the injections not make it however after bites.
Benydryl is recommended by my vet for dosing a dog should one get bitten.  It keeps the air passage open.  25 mg. per 25 pounds.  Dogs are more tolerant of it than men.  It has another canine use.  We didn't want to board Abby and  Willa for a quick trip to the mountains this weekend.  They stayed with us in a motel.  Prior experience is that they will bark at every noise they hear at night.  I gave each half a pill and both slept in one place curled up like commas all night.  Coming back in the crate, a half pill helped them make it through the 6 hour trip without a single whine.


----------



## coveyrise (Feb 7, 2017)

Were they sluggish the next day? Have you ever seen a dog have a reaction to Benadryl? I can't take it myself. Gives me leg cramps for some reason. Good info. Need to find a small canister to put on my whistle lanyard to keep a few Benadryl in. Maybe a few Advil for me. A friend of mine that is a 80 year old vet swears by taking Rymadil for his arthritis. Probably gonna start licking his butt any day.


----------



## GLS (Feb 7, 2017)

This was the first time the Britts have had Benydryl.  While keeping our daugther's 65 lb. Akita, she got stung on the tongue by a bee.  One Benydryl ended the swelling and she slept it off.  Abby and Willa did fine afterwards.  Floyd's daughter has a high strung GSP.  It doesn't travel well.  When  she takes the dog on a long trip, the dog gets a Benydryl.  Gil


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 8, 2017)

I use to give the snake vaccine but can no longer find it. I've had several dogs bitten in the past. Some were vaccinated and some were not. Have not had one to pass from a bite. The best product I have found to carry with me is a bottle of Dexamethasone. It is a strong steroid. I usually give a direct injection of 3-5cc's in the bite area or close as possible. Might follow up with another injection 6 hrs later.The swelling will be almost or completely gone by the next day. Very good product to keep handy.


----------



## tobymiller (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't think the lack of vets carrying it in the metro-area indicates anything about it effectiveness.  It's more an indication that most of their clientele do not have hunting dogs.

I called every vet near me to no avail.  Many of the vets had never heard of it.  To me that's an indication that their clientele is not asking for it.  I even called the manufacturer to ask for their assistance in finding a local vet that had purchased it.  The closest I could find that offers it was Cohutta Animal Clinic in Blue Ridge. http://www.cohuttaanimalclinic.com/


----------



## downhiller2010 (Feb 8, 2017)

Toby I am talking to a small but vet near me that will special order it.  If georgia was like most states, your vet could just write a prescription and they can ship the vaccine to your door.


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2017)

*Snake Vaccine*

I use these Vets for snake vaccine as well as checkups and other shots. I recommend them:
Piedmont Animal Hospital
4298 Gray Hwy | Gray, GA 31032 
478-254-0990 

Vets have to take a course and be certified to use the vaccine. Most of them don't want to go to the trouble, have enough business anyway.


----------



## centerpin fan (Feb 9, 2017)

Check with Blue Pearl, the emergency vets.  I know they deal with snake bites.  I'm familiar with the Sandy Springs group, but there are two other Atlanta locations as well.

https://bluepearlvet.com/sandy-springs-ga/


----------



## willsmon (Feb 9, 2017)

Even if it only helps a little bit, the vaccine is so cheap.  I'm sure that if bitten, the dog would need to go to the vet regardless, but I imagine the stay would be shorter and bill easier to handle if the dog was vaccinated.  At least is what I've heard.  I got two vaccinated earlier this week and the shot was around $30 each, with a booster in a month and another shot each six months to a year, depending on the potential for the dog to be bitten.


----------

